# [Lesertest] Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition



## Dommerle (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Lesertest werde ich Prolimatech's neuen Kühler, den Genesis, vorstellen, testen und beurteilen. Die von mir zu testende Kombination nennt sich "Dual Blue Vortex Edition" und beinhaltet neben dem Kühler zwei Prolimatech Lüfter mit dem Namen "Blue Vortex Wings". Nähere Details zum Kühler und zu den Lüftern findet ihr aber im eigentlichen Review.
Weitere Bilder gibt es jeweils, wenn ihr auf den Button "Show" klickt.
Ich bitte zu entschuldigen, dass die Bilder zwei verschiedene Formate haben. Das liegt daran, dass ich mit zwei unterschiedlichen Kameras fotografiert habe.
Nun aber viel Spaß beim lesen. Konstruktive Kritik ist willkommen. ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu aller erst möchte ich mich bei PC Games Hardware und Caseking dafür bedanken, dass ich als Lesertester ausgewählt wurde und diesen fantastischen Kühler zum Testen bekommen habe. Vielen herzlichen Dank!​*1. Einleitung*
Zu einem Prozessor gehört ein Prozessorkühler, das weiß jeder. Doch welcher Kühler ist gut genug um das Herzstück des Computers zu kühlen? Es gibt große Kühler, kleine, schwere, leichte, hübsche, weniger hübsche, ... Kurzum: die Auswahl ist schier endlos. Doch aus dieser großen Menge sticht ein Kühler hervor, der einfach anders ist, als die anderen. Seine Form ist einzigartig, sein Gewicht für die versprochene Leistung sehr gering. Ja er ist fast ein bunter Hund unter den CPU-Kühlern. Die Rede ist von Prolimatechs neuestem Meisterwerk, dem Genesis. Der Genesis soll laut Prolimatech die CPU und die umliegenden Komponenten besser kühlen, als herkömmliche Tower-Kühler und dabei noch leichter sein, als die Konkurrenz. Stimmt das? Und wie kann das sein?
Diese Fragen versuche ich in diesem Lesertest zu klären.

Das Testsystem setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Verpackung*
Zur Verpackung gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Sie ist schlicht in weiß und hellgrün gehalten. Auf der Vorderseite verrät ein "Genesis"-Schriftzug den Inhalt, auf den Seiten stehen Maße, Gewicht, sowie andere mehr oder weniger wichtige Details. Die Verpackung wirkt trotz der Schlichtheit wertig und lässt auf einen ebenso wertigen Inhalt schließen.
Die in dem Bundle beinhalteten Lüfter haben eine weiß-blau-graue Verpackung, sowie ein Sichtfenster, das den Lüfter zu sehen gibt. Die Verpackung der Lüfter ist ebenfalls schlicht gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Öffnet man die Verpackung, sticht sofort eine Pappbox mit dem Aufdruck "Acessory Pack", was auf deutsch so viel wie "Zubehör Packung" bedeutet, heraus. Über die Box und ihren Inhalt erfahrt ihr später mehr.
Der Kühler selbst ist in fünf weiche Plastikteile "gebettet", sowie in eine Plastikfolie eingewickelt und hat durch den Transport keinerlei Schaden genommen, wie man später aber noch genauer sehen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*3. Eindrücke*
Bevor der Lieferumfang ansteht, möchte ich hier zu erst einige Bilder des Kühlers zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4. Lieferumfang*
Das "Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition"-Bundle beinhaltet den Kühler selbst und zusätzlich zwei "Prolimatech Blue Vortex Wings" 140mm Lüfter. Bei den Lüftern befinden sich je ein 3-PIN -> MOLEX Adapter sowie vier Schrauben zur Befestigung der Lüfter. Beim Kühler stellt sich das Zubehör aus vier Klammern zur Befestigung der Lüfter, einer Tube Prolimatech Wärmeleitpaste, einem Intel-Befestigungssystem, sowie einem AMD-Befestigungskit zusammen. Außerdem liegt eine gut verständliche, mehrsprachige Anleitung bei.
Die Lüfter drehen mit 1000 U/Min und haben einen guten Durchsatz. Der Geräuschpegel ist angenehm. Subjektiv sind die Blue Vortex sogar leiser als die be quiet! Silent Wings USC bei voller Drehzahl, also 1500 U/Min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5. Montage*
Die Montage gestaltet sich durch die detailgenaue Anleitung recht einfach. Trotz der Größe des Kühlers ist es ein Kinderspiel ihn zu befestigen. Bei dem von mir getesteten AM3-Montage-Kit muss man lediglich eine Backplate auf die Rückseite des Mainboards legen und diese dann mit dem passenden Gegenstück auf der Vorderseite verschrauben. Der Kühler wird dann auf die CPU gesetzt und mit einer Art "Balken" befestigt. Dieser wird jedoch nicht mit dem Kühler verschraubt, sodass man die Schrauben, die den "Balken" am Sockel halten, stark anziehen muss, um einen wackelfreien Sitz zu gewähren. Bei dieser eigentlich ganz einfachen Montage gab es bei mir allerdings ein Problem, das mich fast in die Verzweiflung getrieben hat. Mag es noch so primitiv klingen, aber in der Montageanleitung steht nirgendwo etwas vom Unterlegen vierer Gummiringe, die den Abstand zwischen Mainboard und Backplate ausüllen. Weil ich diese Ringe nicht untergelegt habe, war die Halterung lose und der Kühler wäre wohl noch nicht einmal auf der CPU aufgesessen. Da die Montage kein Ratespiel sein sollte, bitte ich die vier Gummiringe in der Anleitung zu erwähnen. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Anleitung sehr gut.
Der verbaute Arbeitsspeicher darf eine Maximalhöhe von ca. 5cm haben. Mit dem Chipsatzkühler sollte es normalerweise keine Probleme geben, da dieser nur in seltenen Fällen höher als 5cm ist. Jedoch ist vorsicht bei kleinen beziehungsweise kurzen Gehäusen geboten, da der Kühler nach rechts über das Mainboard steht. Bei meinem ATX Mainboard mit dem Sockel AM3 sind es inklusive Heatpipes ungefähr 4cm.

Die Maße des Kühlers sehen wie folgt aus:
Länge (von einem "Ausleger" zum Anderen): 217mm
Breite (Breite eines "Auslegers"): 146mm
Höhe (vom Kühlerboden bis zu den Heatpipes des senkrechten "Auslegers"): 160mm​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. Leistung*
Um die Leistung des Genesis zu testen, habe ich verschiedene Programme und Spiele verwendet. Außerdem gibt es einen Overclocking-Test. da meine CPU nicht sehr taktfreudig ist, wurde die Taktfrequenz lediglich um 200MHz auf 3,6GHz erhöht. Mehr war leider nicht drin. In den Diagrammen steht M für Alpenföhn Matterhorn, G für Prolimatech Genesis, bq SW! für be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm und BV für Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie in den Diagrammen deutlich zu erkennen, überragt der Prolimatech Genesis den hier mit ihm verglichenen Alpenföhn Matterhorn um jeweils 1-2°C bei gleichen Lüftern. Selbst bei der Bestückung mit zwei Prolimatech Blue Vortex Lüftern, die zwar einen mit 14cm um 2cm größeren Durchmesser als die be quiet! Silent Wings Lüfter haben, dafür aber nur mit 1000 U/Min im Gegensatz zu 1500 U/Min drehen und somit eine wesentlich geringere Geräuschkulisse erzeugen, kommt der Genesis auf bessere Temperaturen als der Vergleichskühler von Alpenföhn. Im semi-passiven Betrieb zeigt der Genesis dann sein volles Können. Die CPU erreicht nur 2-3°C höhere Temperaturen als mit einem Alpenföhn Matterhorn bei Bestückung mit zwei be quiet! Silent Wings USC-Lüftern. Lediglich im Stress-Test Prime95 belegt der Genesis im semi-passiven Betrieb den letzten Platz, macht aber trotzdem eine gute Figur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im "Übertaktungstest" ist ebenfalls die Dominanz des Genesis zu erkennen. Er setzt sich wieder um 1 bzw. 2°C vor das Matterhorn und kann somit auch hier punkten.​*7. Fazit*
Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist herausragend. Es gibt keinerlei scharfe Kanten oder sonstige potenzielle Verletzungsstellen. Der Einbau verlief einfach, die Leistung ist top. Selbst wenn der aktuelle Preis für das Blue Vortex Bundle mit aktuell 69,99€ auf den ersten Blick hoch erscheint, ist dieser absolut gerechtfertigt und keinerlei übertrieben. Wer einen neuen, leistungsstarken und innovativen Kühler sucht, trifft mit dem Prolimatech Genesis voll ins Schwarze.
Der Prolimatech Genesis hat sich mit seiner Leistung und dem super Gesamtpaket den Gold Award verdient.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

--------------------
Interesse am Prolimatech Genesis bekommen? Hier geht's zur Produktseite bei Caseking.de: klick


----------



## ZeroHour (22. April 2011)

Schönes Review
Kannst du noch einen subjektiven Eindruck der Lautstärke der Vortex-Lüfter abgeben (max. Drehzahl)? Sind die tatsächlich leiser als die SilentWings bei max Drehzahl? 

LG


----------



## Dommerle (22. April 2011)

Danke dir. 
Ja, das habe ich vergessen... 
Also subjektiv sind sie leiser als die be quiet! Silent Wings. Wie es von den Werten aussieht, das weiß ich nicht und das kann ich auch leider nicht messen.


----------



## csms (22. April 2011)

HI
Ein wirklich sehr schöner Test von Dir!Hut ab!!
In einer Sache muss ich aber wiedersprechen.Bei der Montage brauchte ich keine Untelegscheiben.Auch bei mir war der Unterbau zuerst nicht fest.Durch das anziehen des Kühlers wurde dieser aber dann Bombenfest.Leider schreibt Prolimatech dies aber nicht in die Anleitung.Ich habe das aber vorher hier schon mal gelesen.Genug der Kritik.
Sehr schöne Bilder und ein gelungener Test.Bei mir laufen 2 NB Lüfter und die Temps sind echt stark.
MfG csms


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2011)

Schöner Test! 

Ich hätte allerdings noch ein paar Fragen: Mit was für einer Gehäusebelüftung sind die Werte entstanden? Ich betreibe einen Prolimatech Super Mega mit zwei Red Vortex Lüftern in einem Xigmatek Pantheon mit voller Belüftung, ebenfalls Red Vortex (4x) und komme mit dem X4 955 BE auf ~50°C im Mittel, je nach Raumtemperatur. Hast du dein Lian-Li komplett mit BeQuiet Lüftern bestückt? Wie viele sind das dann, nur 2? Auf der Caseking-Seite ist das sehr undurchsichtig...

Wie lange hast du Prime95 laufen lassen und mit welchem Programm hast du die Prozessor-Temperatur ausgelesen? Core Temp?

Würde mich nur mal interessieren, da ich den Kühler schon interessant finde, mich aber heute bei meinem Super Mega auf einmal super mega erschrocken habe... Dazu mehr in einem kommenden Review von mir.


----------



## GxGamer (22. April 2011)

Schöner Review, gefällt mir sehr.
Viele schöne und detaillierte Bilder und gut geschriebener Text.

Einen Vorschlag hab ich aber:
Die Diagramme finde ich etwas unscharf, die könnten eine Spur grösser sein, da die Schrift etwas unscharf wirkt.
Oder ist das nur bei mir so?
Und es wäre toll wenn der Temperaturwert auf oder über den Balken steht, denn ich kann nicht klar erkennen, obs nun 41, 42 oder 43° sein sollen 

Aber sonst find ich ihn toll


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. April 2011)

Dieser Lesertest bestärkt mich in meiner Entscheidung für den Genesis.
Und dazu top geschrieben!

Ich sitz ja auch auf heiße Kohlen und warte schon auf ihn.
Mal sehen, wie gut er sich auf meinem 1100T macht.
Zusammen mit den 140er PWMs von Xilence am Akasa-Adapter...

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. April 2011)

Top Review! 

Die Diagramme könnten in der Tat etwas größer sein. 

Hast du die Umgebungstemperatur gerade parat?


----------



## Dommerle (23. April 2011)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Schöner Test!


 
Danke dir! 





Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Lian-Li komplett mit BeQuiet Lüftern bestückt? Wie viele sind das dann, nur 2? Auf der Caseking-Seite ist das sehr undurchsichtig...


 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Ich habe in meinem Lian Li vorne einen Noctua NF-P14 FLX und hinten einen Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 eingebaut. Diese sorgen für einen guten Luftzug.





Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du Prime95 laufen lassen und mit welchem Programm hast du die Prozessor-Temperatur ausgelesen? Core Temp?


 
Prime95 lief bei mir jeweils 10 Minuten. Die Temperatur habe ich mit HWMonitor ausgelesen.





Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Würde mich nur mal interessieren, da ich den Kühler schon interessant finde, mich aber heute bei meinem Super Mega auf einmal super mega erschrocken habe... Dazu mehr in einem kommenden Review von mir.


 
Ich bin gespannt... 





GxGamer schrieb:


> Die Diagramme finde ich etwas unscharf, die könnten eine Spur grösser sein, da die Schrift etwas unscharf wirkt.
> Oder ist das nur bei mir so?
> Und es wäre toll wenn der Temperaturwert auf oder über den Balken steht, denn ich kann nicht klar erkennen, obs nun 41, 42 oder 43° sein sollen


 
Das mit der Unschärfe der Diagramme habe ich hier auch und ich weiß leider nicht, woher das kommt... 
Und die Temperaturen wollte ich dazuschreiben, aber mein Open Office wollte nicht. 






hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hast du die Umgebungstemperatur gerade parat?


 
Leider nicht die genaue Umgebungstemperatur, aber es waren ca. 20°C.


----------



## fornax7.10 (23. April 2011)

Sehr nett geschrieben!

Alles was du aus meiner Sicht besser machen könntest wurde schon erwähnt!

Leider passt der Genesis nicht auf meinen Sockel! ...aber bald...

mfg


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. Mai 2011)

moin zusammen,

wie funktioniert die Lüfteranbindung?
Ist da kein Y- Kabel bei womit ich beide Lüfter anschiessen kann?

Ich will doch das beide Lüfter vom Mainboard (CPU PWM ihr wisst schon der eine CPU Lüfteranschluss) gesteuert werden.


----------



## kajot (1. Mai 2011)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen.
 Oder schließt man 1 Lüfterkabel am CPU-PWM und den anderen an eine weitere freien PWM-Buchse auf dem Board an ?!


----------



## Derbe86 (1. Mai 2011)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> wie funktioniert die Lüfteranbindung?
> Ist da kein Y- Kabel bei womit ich beide Lüfter anschiessen kann?
> ...





Vasili8181 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> wie funktioniert die Lüfteranbindung?
> Ist da kein Y- Kabel bei womit ich beide Lüfter anschiessen kann?
> ...



ich verweise einfach mal auf diese Seite.


----------



## Dommerle (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die Kommentare leider erst jetzt gelesen... 

Nein, es ist kein Y-Kabel dabei, das heißt du musst den zweiten Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen, oder du nutzt die PWM -> MOLEX Adapter und schließt ihn direkt an dein Netzteil an.


----------



## butzler (30. Mai 2011)

Schöner Test, hat mir echt Spass gemacht, ihn zu lesen. Und jetzt weiss ich auch, was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche.
Brauchen tu ich den Genesis nicht, aber haben muss ich ihn. Ein richtig tolles Teil.
Also herzlichen Dank für diese gelungene Review. Weiter so .
mad


----------



## jensnrw (1. Juni 2011)

Guter Test, Hut ab ... 

Mal eine Frage zu deinem Gehäuse, passt der da Problemlos rein??
Ich selbst plane einen Umstieg von AMD zu Intel (sandy); nur CPU kühler fehlt, habe mich dann aber für den Genesis entschieden. Meine Gehäuse ist von Coolermaster cm 690 II Advanced. Laut den Daten die im Netz so zu finden sind, müsste er ja passen, was ist eure Meinung?!


----------



## Be4real (15. Juni 2011)

also in mein Zalmann Z9 hat er gerade so gepasst. Musste noch oben an der Schiene zum seitenteil ca. 3 cm der Schiene rausschneiden und dan gings 
Ist schon ein megateil


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (24. Juni 2011)

meine frage wäre eher blockiert dieser lüfter irgendwelche speicherbänke wenn ich zum bleistift G-Skill Ripjaws einbauen würde auf meinem board da diese ja einen etwas großeren kühlrücken haben ansonsten muss ich auch sagen top kühler


----------



## Keygen (24. Juni 2011)

Viele Neueren Motherboards, ich gehe mal davon aus dass du es nicht grade bei einem Pentium 4 mit dem genesis kühlen willst, haben auch bei 3 pin die möglichkeit, wie beim PWM durch einen im board integrierten Wiederstand, dazu dass der lüfter gesteuert werden kann. Guck mal im Bios nach unter HW monitor, vielleicht hat deiner diese funktion auch


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Genesis auch und meine Ripjaws haben noch genug platz.


----------



## Lexx (24. Juni 2011)

ein paar (mehr) rundum-bilder von assemblierten zustand sind noch gewünscht.


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (24. Juni 2011)

denn kann man wirklich sagen wer einen richtig guten kühler haben will macht bei diesem kühler hier nix falsch und da man bis zu 3 120/140 mm lüfter verbauen kann is der auch bestimmt gut für overckocking geeignet und kühlt sogar den arbeitsspeicher mit und das mainboard

endlich kann ich sagen habe ich einen vernünftigen tower kühler gefunden der mir nicht die rambänke blockiert ^__^


----------



## Pry_T800 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen, top Review!

Ich weis nicht obs irgendwo steht und ich es überlesen hab, aber weis jemand ob der Kühler AM3+ tauglich ist? Auf der Homepage wird er nur unter AM3 geführt.

Ich plane ihn auch für die Zukunft einzusetzen, deswegen wäre das schon Geil wenn er auch auf AM3+ MB's passt


----------



## mars321 (12. Juli 2011)

Pry_T800 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, top Review!
> 
> Ich weis nicht obs irgendwo steht und ich es überlesen hab, aber weis jemand ob der Kühler AM3+ tauglich ist? Auf der Homepage wird er nur unter AM3 geführt.
> 
> Ich plane ihn auch für die Zukunft einzusetzen, deswegen wäre das schon Geil wenn er auch auf AM3+ MB's passt


AM3 und AM3+ haben meines wissens die gleiche Halterung.


----------



## Pry_T800 (12. Juli 2011)

THX

war mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (14. Juli 2011)

eine frage habe ich noch ^^

wieviel watt verlustleistung kann der prolimatech maximal beweltigen bei aktiver lüftung ?


----------

